# Semifinali Champions: Juve - Real Madrid e Barça - Bayern



## admin (24 Aprile 2015)

Sono state sorteggiate le due semifinali di Champions League 2014/2015. Ecco, di seguito, gli accoppiamenti:

*Juventus - Real Madrid 

Barcellona - Bayern Monaco


*​Juventus e Barcellona giocheranno in casa le due partite di andata.


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Aprile 2015)

Ancelotti se sbagli questa partita ti maledirò per sempre.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Aprile 2015)

Ops mi ha anticipato


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ancelotti se sbagli questa partita ti maledirò per sempre.



Già. Diciamo che gli è andata non bene ma meno peggio. Il Real Madrid, delle tre, al momento, è la più abbordabile. E con il Real hanno sempre una buona tradizione.

Ma come valori non c'è assolutamente storia. Non scherziamo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Aprile 2015)

Per quanto si possa parlare di fortuna in questo caso, anche stavolta hanno beccato quella più "possibile".

Carletto non deluderci!


----------



## sion (24 Aprile 2015)

ma il real bale e modric li recupera?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Aprile 2015)

Io un po' paura ce l'ho, perché statisticamente non ce lo vedo il Real di nuovo in finale, poi, passando, Carletto che farebbe? Perderebbe una finale? Sempre perché non ce lo vedo il Real vincere di nuovo la coppa. 
Non lo so, realisticamente dico che passerà il Real però la paura c'è dato che l'Atletico bene o male era quasi riuscito a portarsi a casa due 0-0.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Aprile 2015)

Saranno massacrati. La Juve non è al livello del Real, non scherziamo. Poi Bale e Benzema torneranno. L'unico è Modric.

Alla Juve manca Pogba, fate voi.


----------



## juventino (24 Aprile 2015)

In teoria non c'é storia, ma ormai siamo qua. Almeno giochiamo la prima in casa.


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2015)

L'altra semifinale è da pazzi. Assolutamente senza pronostico. Bayern più organizzato, Barcellona con più colpi e più soluzioni dai singoli.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Aprile 2015)

Altro pallone d'oro servito sul piatto d'argento per Cristiano Ronaldo.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'altra semifinale è da pazzi. Assolutamente senza pronostico. Bayern più organizzato, Barcellona con più colpi e più soluzioni dai singoli.



Se fosse stato il ritorno al Camp Nou era il massimo dell'equilibrio. Il Bayern è leggermente più forte a mio avviso. E con il ritorno in casa può ribaltare qualsiasi risultato. Sarebbe stato più giusto averle entrambe in finale.


----------



## Albijol (24 Aprile 2015)

Carletto non fare scherzi


----------



## Renegade (24 Aprile 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io un po' paura ce l'ho, perché statisticamente non ce lo vedo il Real di nuovo in finale, poi, passando, Carletto che farebbe? Perderebbe una finale? Sempre perché non ce lo vedo il Real vincere di nuovo la coppa.
> Non lo so, realisticamente dico che passerà il Real però la paura c'è dato che l'Atletico bene o male era quasi riuscito a portarsi a casa due 0-0.



Amico mio, la Juventus è già in finale. Non hanno sedere, ma molto molto di più della semplice fortuna. Ancora una volta il sorteggio gli arride. Il Real Madrid è in una condizione fisica PESSIMA. E ha tanti infortuni e caos ambientale. Se poi ci metti i precedenti tra le due, con la Juventus più volte capace di tenere testa e sconfiggere i Blancos... Per non parlare del fatto statistico di 12-13 anni fa in cui l'ultima volta che furono in Semifinale beccarono il Real Madrid e approdarono in finale. Per me non c'è storia: outsider di quest'anno in finale, come da due anni a questa parte.

A meno che non vogliano trasferire Real - Bayern come rivincita sul 4-0 dell'anno scorso. Io ho sempre paura dei crucchi. Non voglio che vadano a quota 6 e sono stufo delle solite corazzate. 

Mi andrebbe bene davvero di tutto, dalla vittoria della Juve, al double del Real Madrid e al ritorno del Barcellona. Speriamo che Messi torni a fare Messi e distrugga i crucchi. Me lo auguro.


----------



## blue76 (24 Aprile 2015)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Carletto non fare scherzi



Appunto! Lascia passare la juve!


----------



## Jino (24 Aprile 2015)

Era l'unica dobbia sfida che gli da qualche chance di passare.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Aprile 2015)

Finale Real Barcellona. Sono anni che provano a mettere una contro l'altra in finale. Per la legge dei grandi numeri...


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Aprile 2015)

comunque Allegri è probabilmente l'unico allenatore della storia della CL che non ha mai pescato il ritorno in casa


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Aprile 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Amico mio, la Juventus è già in finale.


Per nulla! È l'unico commento che mi vien da fare, non ci voglio nemmeno pensare...


----------



## Renegade (24 Aprile 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il hazzo! È l'unico commento che mi vien da fare, non ci voglio nemmeno pensare...



Ma scusa, a te non andrebbe di vederli vincitori? Cioè mi stupisce questo ragionamento da parte tua. Personalmente nel 2010 tifai Inter come oggi tifo Juventus. Voglio il ritorno delle italiane all'apice dell'Europa e contemporaneamente amo anche il lato romantico del calcio e quindi dell'outsider. Non voglio vedere la solita roba.

Per me gufarli perché siamo milanisti è ridicolo. Ecco perché sono sempre stato lontano dai bandoli del tifo. ''Tifare'' ti porta a perdere la bussola, l'obiettività e la sanità, il gusto del calcio. Amare una squadra e non tifarla, è diverso. Ed è sicuramente meglio. Ma prima del Milan amo il calcio.


----------



## juventino (24 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'altra semifinale è da pazzi. Assolutamente senza pronostico. Bayern più organizzato, Barcellona con più colpi e più soluzioni dai singoli.



Secondo me invece non ci sarà storia per il semplice motivo che quando due squadre di questo livello tecnico si affrontano entra prepotentemente in gioco la tattica e gli allenatori. E Guardiola ad uno come Luigi Enrico se lo mangia a colazione.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Aprile 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ma scusa, a te non andrebbe di vederli vincitori? Cioè mi stupisce questo ragionamento da parte tua. Personalmente nel 2010 tifai Inter come oggi tifo Juventus. Voglio il ritorno delle italiane all'apice dell'Europa e contemporaneamente amo anche il lato romantico del calcio e quindi dell'outsider. Non voglio vedere la solita roba.
> 
> Per me gufarli perché siamo milanisti è ridicolo. Ecco perché sono sempre stato lontano dai bandoli del tifo. ''Tifare'' ti porta a perdere la bussola, l'obiettività e la sanità, il gusto del calcio. Amare una squadra e non tifarla, è diverso. Ed è sicuramente meglio. Ma prima del Milan amo il calcio.


Non mi piacerebbe, purtroppo da questo punto di vista sono ancora un tifoso. Sarebbe un miracolo sportivo e dovrei apprezzarlo ma non ci riesco, io voglio ancora vedere la "solita roba" perché alla fine la "solita roba" è anche la migliore che c'è in giro, quindi non mi indignerei se vincessero ancora i più forti.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Aprile 2015)

Nel 2010 l'Inter giocò contro il Barca in semifinale che era campione in carica


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Aprile 2015)

Carletto ti imploro.......
Dipende tutto dalla condizione fisica del Real,visto che la Juve ha praticamente finito il campionato.


----------



## malos (24 Aprile 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ancelotti se sbagli questa partita ti maledirò per sempre.



Io taccio. Avevo pensato la stessa cosa quando incontrò l'inter. E si sa come è finita.


----------



## Renegade (24 Aprile 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> *Non mi piacerebbe, purtroppo da questo punto di vista sono ancora un tifoso*. Sarebbe un miracolo sportivo e dovrei apprezzarlo ma non ci riesco, io voglio ancora vedere la "solita roba" perché alla fine la "solita roba" è anche la migliore che c'è in giro, quindi non mi indignerei se vincessero ancora i più forti.



Uh... Sapevo ci fosse un cuore tenero in te!

Sul discorso dei più forti, da un lato puramente cinico hai assolutamente ragione. Ma il calcio è anche emozioni, sentimenti e miracoli.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Aprile 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Nel 2010 l'Inter giocò contro il Barca in semifinale che era campione in carica


Però aveva anche un'altra rosa e un certo Mourinho. Cioè, Allegri campione d'Europa? Dai...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Aprile 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Uh... Sapevo ci fosse un cuore tenero in te!
> 
> Sul discorso dei più forti, da un lato puramente cinico hai assolutamente ragione. Ma il calcio è anche emozioni, sentimenti e miracoli.


Già questa stagione della Juve, poi, mi ha sbugiardato completamente dopo le previsioni fatte da me ad inizio stagione, se vincessero anche la Champions... è un fatto di vanità


----------



## MissRossonera (24 Aprile 2015)

Io già simpatizzo per il Real,figuriamoci contro la Juve!Non ci posso fare nulla,per i gobbi non tiferò mai!
Dai,Carletto,non ci deludere!


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Aprile 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Però aveva anche un'altra rosa e un certo Mourinho. Cioè, Allegri campione d'Europa? Dai...



Ma figurati. Io non ci credo che i gobbi passano contro il Real. Ma dove volete che vadano onestamente? Avete visto contro il Monaco come sono passati? rotfl


----------



## Renegade (24 Aprile 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Però aveva anche un'altra rosa e un certo Mourinho. Cioè, Allegri campione d'Europa? Dai...





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Già questa stagione della Juve, poi, mi ha sbugiardato completamente dopo le previsioni fatte da me ad inizio stagione, se vincessero anche la Champions... è un fatto di vanità



Ma infatti io non sto nella pelle proprio perché creperei di risate a vedere la trollface di Allegri che fa il Triplete e sorride alla Joker davanti alle telecamere, con CL ben alzata in faccia a Conte e Sacchi! Poi sai gli insulti qui sul Forum...

Comunque l'Inter di Mourinho era giusto un filo superiore alla Juventus. L'organico è equilibrato a quello lì, più o meno. Con la differenza forse che Milito ed Eto'o valgono più di Tevez e Morata.


----------



## Renegade (24 Aprile 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma figurati. Io non ci credo che i gobbi passano contro il Real. Ma dove volete che vadano onestamente? Avete visto contro il Monaco come sono passati? rotfl



Dai Tifo, si dicevano le stesse cose su Inter-Barcellona del 2010...


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (24 Aprile 2015)

Posto che, se tutto va come deve andare, non c'è storia, delle tre il Real era comunque la migliore opzione per loro, considerato:
- che hanno mezza squadra fuori;
- che Carletto in Champions non di rado becca serate sfigate di cui è inutile vi porti esempi;
- che col Real in champions hanno un tradizione molto favorevole, praticamente se si esclude la finale 98 li hanno sempre battuti;
- che il Real è campione in carica e dal 90 nessuno vince due CL di fila.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Aprile 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma figurati. Io non ci credo che i gobbi passano contro il Real. Ma dove volete che vadano onestamente? Avete visto contro il Monaco come sono passati? rotfl


Appunto, se non son stati capaci di segnare al Monaco in due partite, però forse col Monaco si sono rilassati molto, contro il Real terranno altissima la tensione.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Aprile 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Amico mio, la Juventus è già in finale. Non hanno sedere, ma molto molto di più della semplice fortuna. Ancora una volta il sorteggio gli arride. Il Real Madrid è in una condizione fisica PESSIMA. E ha tanti infortuni e caos ambientale. Se poi ci metti i precedenti tra le due, con la Juventus più volte capace di tenere testa e sconfiggere i Blancos... Per non parlare del fatto statistico di 12-13 anni fa in cui l'ultima volta che furono in Semifinale beccarono il Real Madrid e approdarono in finale. Per me non c'è storia: outsider di quest'anno in finale, come da due anni a questa parte.
> 
> A meno che non vogliano trasferire Real - Bayern come rivincita sul 4-0 dell'anno scorso. Io ho sempre paura dei crucchi. Non voglio che vadano a quota 6 e sono stufo delle solite corazzate.
> 
> Mi andrebbe bene davvero di tutto, dalla vittoria della Juve, al double del Real Madrid e al ritorno del Barcellona. Speriamo che Messi torni a fare Messi e distrugga i crucchi. Me lo auguro.



Molto bello e molto nobile,
tiferei per qualsiasi italiana, compresa l'Inter, ma con la Juve proprio non ce la faccio,
sogno la Juve in finale, con un epilogo simile al nostro nella finale di Istambul, possibilmente con gol decisivo per gli avversari in fuorigioco o meglio ancora con rigore inesistente.
I bianconeri mi fanno diventare vergognosamente provinciale


----------



## Sherlocked (24 Aprile 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ma scusa, a te non andrebbe di vederli vincitori? Cioè mi stupisce questo ragionamento da parte tua. Personalmente nel 2010 tifai Inter come oggi tifo Juventus. Voglio il ritorno delle italiane all'apice dell'Europa e contemporaneamente amo anche il lato romantico del calcio e quindi dell'outsider. Non voglio vedere la solita roba.
> 
> Per me gufarli perché siamo milanisti è ridicolo. Ecco perché sono sempre stato lontano dai bandoli del tifo. ''Tifare'' ti porta a perdere la bussola, l'obiettività e la sanità, il gusto del calcio. Amare una squadra e non tifarla, è diverso. Ed è sicuramente meglio. Ma prima del Milan amo il calcio.



Come si fa a dire che si tifava inter nel 2010 e juve oggi ? Come ? Senza polemica eh. Mi chiedo come si faccia. Non mi capacito, è come dire che boh un tuo amico trova 15 mln di euro per terra sotto casa, robe che rimani incredulo e la tua mente fatica ad accettare come reali e tangibili.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Aprile 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> sogno la Juve in finale, con un epilogo simile al nostro nella finale di Istambul, possibilmente con gol decisivo per gli avversari in fuorigioco o meglio ancora con rigore inesistente.



Era il mio grosso dilemma in effetti, sarei tentato di vederli in finale proprio perchè poi la goduria sarebbe maggiore.
Ma è troppo rischioso, meglio affidarsi a Carletto dopotutto... via il dente, via il dolore


----------



## Mille e una notte (24 Aprile 2015)

Hehehehe ti pareva che prendevano i tedeschi o il Barca.

Chiaramente se fosse passato l'Atl.Madrid si sarebbe accoppiato con la Juventus. Mentre le big Bayern e Barca a scannarsi tra loro.



Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma figurati. Io non ci credo che i gobbi passano contro il Real. Ma dove volete che vadano onestamente? Avete visto contro il Monaco come sono passati? rotfl


Verissimo. Però tra succedendo qualcosa di statisticamente astrale. Sorteggi PERFETTI, dal girone fino alla semifinale.
Una volta che prendono la big, è quella non in forma.

Quindi si, basandoci sul ritorno col Monaco ci sarà da ridere. 
Ma adesso anch'io come gli altri comincio ad avere un bruttissimo presentimento...


----------



## Renegade (24 Aprile 2015)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Come si fa a dire che si tifava inter nel 2010 e juve oggi ? Come ? Senza polemica eh. Mi chiedo come si faccia. Non mi capacito, è come dire che boh un tuo amico trova 15 mln di euro per terra sotto casa, robe che rimani incredulo e la tua mente fatica ad accettare come reali e tangibili.



L'ho specificato. Prima che amare il Milan amo il calcio. E non sono ristretto dai legami del tifo. Quindi sì, in CL nel 2010 ho tifato Inter. E ora sto tifando Juventus. Perché il calcio viene prima di qualunque squadra. E sarebbe ora che si evolvesse pure un po di più a livello concettuale: gufare la propria rivale in Europa e godere per una sua sconfitta non è solo roba antisportiva, è roba di cinquant'anni fa, secondo me!


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Aprile 2015)




----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Aprile 2015)

non è mai accaduto nella storia della champions che una squadra vincesse la champions per due anni consecutivi, quindi temo che la juve passerà il turno anche qua..


----------



## Principe (24 Aprile 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> non è mai accaduto nella storia della champions che una squadra vincesse la champions per due anni consecutivi, quindi temo che la juve passerà il turno anche qua..



Possono passare ( dico il real ) e perdere la finale . Non mi far venire gli incubi .


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Aprile 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


>



E alla fine è lo specialista Ronaldo a fare centro, come al solito


----------



## Snake (24 Aprile 2015)

secondo me sono una più chiusa dell'altra:

-il Bayern se recupera qualcuno di quelli che ha fuori la chiude già al Camp Nou, Guardiola ha creato il sistema Barcellona e sa perfettamente come distruggerlo, un Barcellona peraltro molto più scarso di quello di qualche anno fa al netto dei tre tenori, se va al Camp Nou giocando una partita intelligente non vedo come non ne possano fare almeno un paio, si trovano di fronte la peggior transizione difensiva in europa e la squadra che attacca meglio negli spazi aperti, fate un pò voi;

-capisco la scaramanzia ma anche qui, avrei dato qualche possibilità alla Juve col ritorno in casa, il Real è in netta ripresa, sente l'odore del sangue di un'impresa storica alla portata perchè l'unica squadra che poteva buttarli fuori sui 180 minuti nella peggiore delle ipotesi se la troverebbero in finale. Curiosissimo di vedere la fine che fa Pirlo tra andata e ritorno, lo sfonderanno da tutte le parti


----------



## mandraghe (24 Aprile 2015)

Il primo commento di Carletto


----------



## mandraghe (24 Aprile 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


>




[MENTION=1166]mandraghe[/MENTION] niente foto del genere qui su


----------



## Principe (24 Aprile 2015)

Qualcuno informato sa chi recupera il real Madrid ? Mancherà solo modric o anche altri ?


----------



## DOOOOD (24 Aprile 2015)

Siamo nettamente sfavoriti, ma se contro Bayern o Barcellona stavamo proprio al 5%, col Real siamo almeno al 30%.
Quindi direi che è andata bene per quanto possibile...

In casa possiamo fare risultato ed ottenere almeno la possibilità di restare in partita per una settimana in più.

L'assenza di Modric peserà quanto quella di Pogba se non di più, ed il Real qualche problema a centrocampo dopo l'addio di Alonso ce l'ha... inoltre si spera che Bale (che purtroppo ci sarà) e Ronaldo non siano al top della forma fisica.

Eppoi la juve col real... ....


----------



## Marchisio89 (24 Aprile 2015)

Ottimo! l'unica da evitare era il Bayern Monaco e ci siamo riusciti. Probabilmente andiamo fuori, ma almeno una piccolissima chance di arrivare in finale c'è.


----------



## mandraghe (24 Aprile 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> @mandraghe niente foto del genere qui su



Pardon, e che non mi pareva esagerata, altrimenti non l'avrei postata...vabbè spero che questo vadino (cit.) bene


----------



## Sherlocked (24 Aprile 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> L'ho specificato. Prima che amare il Milan amo il calcio. E non sono ristretto dai legami del tifo. Quindi sì, in CL nel 2010 ho tifato Inter. E ora sto tifando Juventus. Perché il calcio viene prima di qualunque squadra. E sarebbe ora che si evolvesse pure un po di più a livello concettuale: gufare la propria rivale in Europa e godere per una sua sconfitta non è solo roba antisportiva, è roba di cinquant'anni fa, secondo me!



Ma se ami il calcio come fai a tifare Juve che è l'anti calcio di questa champions, come ha dimostrato nelle partite rubate e tremebonde contro il temibile Monaco ? Se ami il calcio allora tifi Bayern, Barca, al più. Mica Giuvendus.


----------



## Principe (24 Aprile 2015)

Lo dico adesso, attenzione a Platini .


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (24 Aprile 2015)

Non so se la felicità dei bianconeri circa il sorteggio sia legittima, di sicuro a Madrid hanno ragione di gioire.


----------



## Mille e una notte (24 Aprile 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> L'ho specificato. Prima che amare il Milan amo il calcio. E non sono ristretto dai legami del tifo. Quindi sì, in CL nel 2010 ho tifato Inter. E ora sto tifando Juventus. Perché il calcio viene prima di qualunque squadra. E sarebbe ora che si evolvesse pure un po di più a livello concettuale: gufare la propria rivale in Europa e godere per una sua sconfitta non è solo roba antisportiva, è roba di cinquant'anni fa, secondo me!


E' anche il bello del calcio. Ognuno lo vede come preferisce.
Personalmente non vedo nessun motivo per tifare alla cieca qualsiasi italiana solo perchè è in europa. Poi in questo caso è facilissimo scegliere perchè parliamo della Juventus, che non tiferei mai nella vita. Il mio pensiero è abbastanza in linea con quello di [MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION].
C'è anche una storia sportiva alle spalle, e (chiaramente secondo me) il tifoso dovrebbe "sentirla".

Infine mi sono piaciuti i commenti di [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] e [MENTION=1250]Sherlocked[/MENTION]: si è amanti del calcio prima che tifosi? beh allora si dovrebbe tifare per il miglior calcio, quello più bello e spettacolare. E mentre le big hanno dato spettacolo, la Juventus dava vita a una barricata, contro il Monaco poi.

E potrei continuare: dovrei sperare che uno come Chiellini o un personaggio come Buffon alzi la Champions League? ma neanche sotto pesanti allucinogeni


----------



## Dany20 (24 Aprile 2015)

La meno in forma ma è sempre il Real.


----------



## Iblahimovic (24 Aprile 2015)

secondo me la juventus se gioca al 100% del suo potenziale , senza infortuni ,squalifiche ect può andare in finale.


----------



## Hammer (24 Aprile 2015)

Carletto, sei tutti noi. Forza Ancelotti, forza Real


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Aprile 2015)

Io invece avrei trovato più abbordabile il Barca, se parliamo di valore assoluto non c'è storia ma la palla e tonda tutto può succedere.


----------



## diavolo (24 Aprile 2015)

FolzaMilan ha scritto:


> secondo me la juventus se gioca al 100% del suo potenziale , senza infortuni ,squalifiche ect può andare in finale.



Al tempo stesso il Real dovrebbe giocare al 10% del suo potenziale.


----------



## Iblahimovic (24 Aprile 2015)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Al tempo stesso il Real dovrebbe giocare al 10% del suo potenziale.



con ancelotti in panchina, se giocassero al 10% del loro potenziale , sarebbe già un miracolo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Aprile 2015)

Principe ha scritto:


> Lo dico adesso, attenzione a Platini .



Considerazione verissima...il panzone francese l'ha sempre detto che sogna di consegnare una Champions ai gobbi e a giudicare dal doppio confronto col Monaco si sta già adoperando in merito..speriamo che CR7 sia in vena di un paio di triplette..


----------



## Heaven (24 Aprile 2015)

Non sono spacciati, se il Real si crede troppo superiore rischiano davvero

detto ciò, odio la Juve ma mi farebbe piacere che passassero


----------



## smallball (24 Aprile 2015)

barcellona bayern semifinale stellare,sara' una sfida super spettacolare


----------



## de sica (24 Aprile 2015)

Secondo me state esagerando. Sicuramente è andata bene ai gobbi, come anche al Real eh. Le 3 big speravano di prendere la giuve.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Aprile 2015)

Come prevedibile, ho azzeccato gli accoppiamenti. La UEFA vuole una finale Bayern-Real. In semifinale impegno agevole per i blancos che passeranno senza grossa fatica contro la Juve di Allegri. Per la UEFA inoltre era interessante far sfidare Guardiola col suo passato, sarà una sfida molto interessante, anche se alla fine i tedeschi dovrebbero avere la meglio sul Barcellona. I blaugrana dietro non sono chissà cosa, mentre la formazione bavarese è solida in tutti i reparti.


----------



## Gianni23 (24 Aprile 2015)

Siete troppo complottisti secondo me. Il Real schianterà la Juve come è giusto che sia, c'è troppa differenza tra i valori delle due squadre. Certo, forse con il Real hanno qualche possibilità in più, ma si parla comunque di un 5% rispetto ad uno 0%


----------



## Sherlocked (24 Aprile 2015)

Real: squadra che ha avuto i quarti più dispendiosi sotto il punto di vista delle energie fisiche e mentali, tanto che ha alcuni infortunati eccellenti. Inoltre, statisticamente è molto difficile che una squadra arrivi in finale per due anni di fila. Insomma, la juve è dall'inizio della Champions League che, curiosamente, incontra sempre la "meno peggio". Prima girone ridicolo dove è passata per seconda, poi borussia nell'anno horribilis di Klopp, quindi il Monaco tremebondo e da Europa League, contro il quale, ricordiamolo, ha dovuto eseguire un furto con scasso per proseguire il cammino.


----------



## mandraghe (24 Aprile 2015)

Attenzione a 2 eventi:

1) Statisticamente è capitato spesso che le squadre di Ancelotti abbiano sbagliato una partita: col Milan si può ricordare la tragedia col Depor, col Real sbagliò il ritorno col Borussia e quest'anno non ha sbagliato (ancora) una gara...che dire speriamo bene...

2) Allegri nel preparare partite difensive se la cava discretamente, le gare che affrontammo col Barça son lì a dimostrarlo.

Quindi ci andrei cauto nel dare la giuve per spacciata al 100%.


----------



## Morata (24 Aprile 2015)

.


----------



## BossKilla7 (24 Aprile 2015)

Juve presa a sberle in faccia, nonostante il gobbo Platini li abbia favoriti fino ad ora


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Aprile 2015)

Scontro tra gli ultimi due allenatori vincenti del Milan


----------



## hiei87 (24 Aprile 2015)

Come previsto, juve in finale. Ad ogni sorteggio in pratica han preso la più abbordabile.
Dall'altra parte Bayern favorito, ma stavolta non possono permettersi distrazioni e devono assolutamente recuperare alcuni infortunati.


----------



## Snake (24 Aprile 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Attenzione a 2 eventi:
> 
> 1) Statisticamente è capitato spesso che le squadre di Ancelotti abbiano sbagliato una partita: col Milan si può ricordare la tragedia col Depor, col Real sbagliò il ritorno col Borussia e quest'anno non ha sbagliato (ancora) una gara...che dire speriamo bene...
> 
> ...



in realtà una l'ha sbagliata mi pare, 4 pere in casa dallo Shalke le han prese


----------



## Mou (25 Aprile 2015)

Parto da una considerazione: mi fanno sorridere quelli che dicono _ve ne fanno 5_ oppure _finite come il Porto_: già l'anno scorso abbiamo affrontato i galattici e dal doppio confronto siamo usciti con 1-2 e 2-2, fosse stato un turno andata e ritorno non saremmo passati ma abbiamo sfoderato le migliori prestazioni della stagione e *sicuramente* non abbiamo preso imbarcate o ci siamo messi a 90.
Siamo sfavoriti, quindi possiamo giocarcela sereni, con la testa libera. Oltre il mio tifo starei attento a dare i bianconeri per morti: sarebbe comunque una morte dignitosa, non siamo la Roma che ne prende 7.


----------



## mandraghe (25 Aprile 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> in realtà una l'ha sbagliata mi pare, 4 pere in casa dallo Shalke le han prese



Parlavo di scontri andata-ritorno...però per quest'anno possiamo fare un'eccezione e considerare la gara con lo Shalke come il fail annuale Ancelottiano 

Edit, mein fail: Shalke-Real era il ritorno 


Ovviamente, già che mi tocca tifare Real, mi augureri che i blancos li umilino severamente, perchè sto leggendo commenti davvero fuori da ogni realtà del tipo:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Marchisio89 (25 Aprile 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Parto da una considerazione: mi fanno sorridere quelli che dicono _ve ne fanno 5_ oppure _finite come il Porto_: già l'anno scorso abbiamo affrontato i galattici e dal doppio confronto siamo usciti con 1-2 e 2-2, fosse stato un turno andata e ritorno non saremmo passati ma abbiamo sfoderato le migliori prestazioni della stagione e *sicuramente* non abbiamo preso imbarcate o ci siamo messi a 90.
> Siamo sfavoriti, quindi possiamo giocarcela sereni, con la testa libera. Oltre il mio tifo starei attento a dare i bianconeri per morti: sarebbe comunque una morte dignitosa, non siamo la Roma che ne prende 7.


Ora ti dicono che ancora non era il Real che andó a vincere la CL, che non erano in forma, bla bla bla... un alibi c'é SEMPRE.

Non mi riferisco agli utenti qui, ma agli antijuventini in generale.


----------



## davoreb (25 Aprile 2015)

Tranquilli Carletto contro la Juve non sbaglia.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Aprile 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Parto da una considerazione: mi fanno sorridere quelli che dicono _ve ne fanno 5_ oppure _finite come il Porto_: già l'anno scorso abbiamo affrontato i galattici e dal doppio confronto siamo usciti con 1-2 e 2-2, fosse stato un turno andata e ritorno non saremmo passati ma abbiamo sfoderato le migliori prestazioni della stagione e *sicuramente* non abbiamo preso imbarcate o ci siamo messi a 90.
> Siamo sfavoriti, quindi possiamo giocarcela sereni, con la testa libera. Oltre il mio tifo starei attento a dare i bianconeri per morti: sarebbe comunque una morte dignitosa, non siamo la Roma che ne prende 7.



Post perfetto, ma l'ultima frase dovevi risparmiartela per scaramanzia


----------



## 13-33 (25 Aprile 2015)

Fiducia totale in Ancelotti


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Aprile 2015)

da tifoso real sono contento del sorteggio


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Aprile 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Come previsto, juve in finale. Ad ogni sorteggio in pratica han preso la più abbordabile.
> Dall'altra parte Bayern favorito, ma stavolta non possono permettersi distrazioni e devono assolutamente recuperare alcuni infortunati.



Il Real è 20 volte più forte della Juve....


----------



## hiei87 (27 Aprile 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il Real è 20 volte più forte della Juve....



Lo era anche del Borussia due anni fa, e potrei andare avanti per ore con gli esempi di partite vinte da squadre sulla carta meno forti. Che poi con le assenze, la difesa imbarazzante e con Ancelotti che non sempre si è dimostrato un mago della motivazione, non vedo tutta questa superiorità del Real....


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Aprile 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Lo era anche del Borussia due anni fa, e potrei andare avanti per ore con gli esempi di partite vinte da squadre sulla carta meno forti. Che poi con le assenze, la difesa imbarazzante e con Ancelotti che non sempre si è dimostrato un mago della motivazione, non vedo tutta questa superiorità del Real....



Quel Borussia era altro mondo. Davanti era fenomenale con Reus, Lewa e Goetze, avendo poi dietro due centrali top. Non scherziamo dai. La Juve ha un'assenza pesantissima (Pogba) e col Monaco ha dimostrato una pochezza disarmante per questi livelli.


----------



## Gianni23 (27 Aprile 2015)

Mi fa ridere chi pensa che la juve abbia possibilità. Non mi illudo che la juve sia quella contro il monaco, li ha deciso, da tipica squadra italiana, di giocare in difesa, ma in generale il suo livello è superiore. Detto questo però, il real è proprio un altro mondo.
Non citatemi le partite dell'inter con il barcellona del 2010 perchè quell'inter era un'altra squadra rispetto a questa juve.


----------



## hiei87 (27 Aprile 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Quel Borussia era altro mondo. Davanti era fenomenale con Reus, Lewa e Goetze, avendo poi dietro due centrali top. Non scherziamo dai. La Juve ha un'assenza pesantissima (Pogba) e col Monaco ha dimostrato una pochezza disarmante per questi livelli.



Vabè, speriamo....ormai sono mesi che se ne discute. Per me è il loro anno e ne sono sempre più convinto. Contro il Bayern nel dire che vincerebbero farei appello quasi esclusivamente alle sensazioni, contro il Real anche alla razionalità. Questo perchè il Real non mi sembra un ostacolo insormontabile...


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Aprile 2015)

Gianni23 ha scritto:


> Mi fa ridere chi pensa che la juve abbia possibilità. Non mi illudo che la juve sia quella contro il monaco, li ha deciso, da tipica squadra italiana, di giocare in difesa, ma in generale il suo livello è superiore. Detto questo però, il real è proprio un altro mondo.
> Non citatemi le partite dell'inter con il barcellona del 2010 perchè quell'inter era un'altra squadra rispetto a questa juve.



.

La loro avventura finisce qua. Comunque è un risultato dignitoso, hanno fatto il loro dovere.


----------

